# Restroom access or Can't Wait card!



## cant wait (Apr 8, 2015)

Would this be useful to anybody else??? I know IBS isnt technically an IBD but IBS still qualifies under Ally's Law!!

Theres a facebook page for them at www.facebook.com/restroomaccesscard

and a website to get them at www.theibdlife.com/access


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i noticed there is a fee for this card.

the IBS group has a free, printable "can't wait" card:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/apps/i-cant-wait-too.html

and also a free card for your smart phone:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/171171-i-cant-wait-card-for-ibs/?hl=%20can#39;t wait card

i think there are some other links here on the board as well for the free "can't wait" card.


----------



## cant wait (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh right on, I did not know that!! Thats a good option to get a temporary paper card instantly! The smart phone card is quite a good idea too, can pretty much do anything with todays technology!!!


----------

